# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  my rap made up on the spot

## Nebulae

i am writing this song as i go along want to kill this pain shove my body down a drain wait for it to rain shove it under again in vain killing it before i go fucking insane my brain makes me burn just as i were to learn how to love myself and life it causes me strife..changes joy and love to despair im a brat when i say its unfair do i dare to admit im scared...
better stop or my boss will chop me into little bits...she told me not to cry because everyone suffers in life, on a daily basis, she said i might as well face it..life is a struggle..each day beings new trouble...but even feeling like shit i want to hit her and tell her its bullshit. she tells me the pain never goes away no point trying to stray might as well face the music and realise i will live with this every day hip hip hooray i might as well choke myself and pretend i slipped and fell

the end my friend

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

Wow, that's awesome! You really have that rhythm going...write another one!

 :bravo:   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

I am such a hater of rap (well not really, just this "gansta" and "hood" bullshit that is cranked out weekly and objectifies women lately), but I must say this is pretty well done.  :smiley:

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by Joseph_Stalin_
> *I am such a hater of rap (well not really, just this \"gansta\" and \"hood\" bullshit that is cranked out weekly and objectifies women lately)*



oh come on you know you love it.

TO THE WINDOW 


TO THE WALL

----------


## wasup

Yo yo yo, this is wasup and I like to drink from cups, my mind is a total blup and I'm in the fo shizzle, later later my nizzle.  Hanging in the dope drinking a shope and watching a soap.  I like weed and wearing a bead.  If you like to nead, talk to me...ad.  

I'm a sick rapper too.  Fo shizzle.

----------


## CarbonCopy

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP_
> *
> 
> oh come on you know you love it.
> 
> TO THE WINDOW *
> 
> 
> TO THE WALL*



SKEET SKEET SKEET!

Dave Chappelle's rendition of Lil' Jon is hilariousness to the max.

----------

